# CEM 1 Hour Sale Starting Now!!!



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2010)

For one hour we will have a massive sale! 50% off for the first 15 minutes...STARTING RIGHT NOW

First 15 minutes = 50% off
Second 15 minutes = 40% off
Third 15 minutes = 30% off
Fourth 15 minutes = 25% off 

Remember to check your shopping cart price total before you check out completely. If the store changes from 50% to 40% during your checkout process, you will only receive 40% off you order. I will not reimburse you that extra 10%. I still love you though!!

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright, first 15 minutes is over, the store has now been changed to 40% off.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright, second 15 minutes is over, the store has now been changed to 30% off.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright only 15 minutes left, the store has now been changed to 25% off.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2010)

All finished. Thank you everyone for the overwhelming support. Be on the look out for some additional Sales as we close out 2010.


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh well i missed it


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks CEM! I enjoyed the 50% off. We should do this more offten......


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 28, 2010)

Fast shipping! I placed my order 11 hours ago and I just checked my email to find out they have already shipped the goods. Nice!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 29, 2010)

bs i want more lol missed it was working


----------

